# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  مراحل التحدي في القران الكريم  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## احمد ابراهيم

*      بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم         مراحل التحدي في القران الكريم   ورد التحدي بالقرآن الكريم في خمس آيات من خمس سور،هي على ترتيب السور :  1-في سورة البقرة : ((وَإِنْ  كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ  مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ )) الآية 23  2- في سورة يونس :((أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ) [يونس الآية 38   3- سورة هود : ((أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ  قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ وَادْعُوا مَنِ  اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ) [هود: الآية 13    4 / سورة الإسراء : ((قُلْ لَئِنْ اجْتَمَعَتْ الْإِنسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لَا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظهيرا )) الآية 88   5 / سورة الطور /  وقوله تعالى{أَمْ يَقُولُونَ تَقَوَّلَهُ بَل لَّا يُؤْمِنُونَ *  فَلْيَأْتُوا بِحَدِيثٍ مِّثْلِهِ إِن كَانُوا صَادِقِينَ}الطور33-34، 
　
　
　
　
　   }والتحدي في هذه الآيات جاء مره بالإتيان بمثل القرآن كله ، ومره بعشر سور ، ومره بسورة ، ومره بحديث مثله وهناك أقوال العلماء { القول الأول /  وهو قول جمهور علماء التفسير والبلاغة أن التحدي كان متدرجا بالقران كله  كما في سورة الإسراء والطور ،ثم تحداهم بعشر في سور في سوره هود ثم تحداهم  بسوره في يونس ،ثم بسورة من مثله في سوره البقرة ، ولكن هذا القول ليساعد  عليه ترتيب نزول القرآن  القول الثاني / رتب  آيات التحدي حسب ترتيب النزول وانه كان متدرجا أيضا إلا أن التحدي بسوره  وقع قبل التحدي بعشر سور،ثم ذهب أصحاب هذا القول يعللون ذلك بتعليلات ليس  فيها ما يقنع   القول الثالث / وهو مارى صوابه أن القولين السابقين قاما على تصور أن الإتيان بمثل القرآن أصعب من الإتيان بسورة ،وهذا غير صحيح .  لأن القران كله قليله وكثيرة على حد سواء في الإعجاز ،فليس الآيتان بسورة أسهل من الإتيان بالقرآن كله ، فالتحدي في القرآن بالكيف لا بالكم ، وبالنوع لا بالمقدار ، فلا يهم إذا أن يكون التحدي بسورة جاء قبل التحدي بعشر سور أو قبل التحدي بالقراّن كله .  واستحالة ألمجي بمثل سورة من القران كاستحالة المجزئ بعشر سور ، واستحالة المجزئ بمثل القرآن  كله على حد سواء ، فكل ذلك متعذر، ولذا فلا اثر للاختلاف في ترتيب آيات  التحدي ما دام لا يترتب عليه اثر في قوه التحدي ، والعجز كان عن الإتيان  بجنس القرآن لا المقدار *

----------

